# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Địa chỉ vườn hoa đẹp để chụp ảnh ở Hà Nội

## nguyetnt

Không chỉ chụp ảnh tại các quán cà phê, các thắng cảnh nổi tiếng ở Hà Nội mà nhiều đôi uyên ương cũng muốn chụp ảnh cưới tại các vườn hoa nhiều màu sắc.


1. Vườn hoa đào

Địa điểm: Nằm ven đê sông Hồng, trên địa phận phường Nhật Tân, quận Tây Hồ. Bạn đi tới đường Âu Cơ và hỏi người dân, họ sẽ chỉ cho bạn hàng chục mảnh vườn trồng đào nằm san sát nhau.

Trong số các vườn đào, có nhiều vườn không mất tiền lệ phí khi chụp ảnh, tuy nhiên một số vườn khác lại thu phí ít nhất từ 20.000 đồng, vì vậy, trước khi chụp, bạn nên hỏi kỹ chủ vườn và xin phép họ được chụp ảnh giữa vườn đào.

Thời gian hoa nở: Trước Tết âm lịch, một số vườn đào nở muộn có thể còn hoa tới tháng Giêng sau Tết.


Bộ ảnh 'Tình yêu nơi công sở'.
>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Vườn hoa đào_

2. Vườn hoa Nhật Tân

Địa điểm: Đi vào từ ngõ 264 Âu Cơ, quận Tây Hồ.

Khu vực vườn hoa chỉ là một dải đất nhỏ, không khó tìm, nhưng thu hút nhiều đôi uyên ương tới chụp ảnh cưới. Ở đây có nhiều loại hoa, từ bách nhật, hướng dương, hoa cánh bướm, hoa móng rồng... tha hồ để các cặp đôi và các bạn trẻ tạo dáng.

Thời gian hoa nở: Quanh năm.

Lệ phí để vào mỗi vườn là 20.000 đồng mỗi người, đối với các cô dâu chú rể, chi phí có thể lên tới 200.000 đồng - 300.000 đồng mỗi đôi.




>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Vườn hoa Nhật Tân_

Cùng khám phá các địa điểm *đi chơi ở Hà Nội* - *di cho o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

Trước khi, hoa ban có nhiều nhất ở đường Bắc Sơn, đối diện Lăng Bác, hoặc bạn có thể tìm thấy hàng hoa ban đẹp tương tự tại đường Thanh Niên, đoạn gần vườn hoa Lý Tự Trọng.

Thời gian hoa nở: Khoảng tháng 1 tới tháng 3 hàng năm.



Địa chỉ: 
- Đường Bắc Sơn, Ba Đình, Hà Nội  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Con đường hoa ban - Đường Bắc Sơn_

- Đường Thanh Niên, Ba Đình, Hà Nội  >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Con đường hoa ban - Đường Thanh Niên_

----------


## nguyetnt

Bạn có thể tìm thấy một giàn hoa tigon và căn nhà gỗ rất đẹp tại con đường chạy ven hồ Tây, phía dưới phố Yên Phụ nhỏ. Đây là nơi được nhiều cặp uyên ương tới chụp ảnh.




Địa chỉ: Đường ven Hồ Tây, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Những giàn hoa đẹp_

----------


## nguyetnt

Địa điểm: Dưới chân cầu Thanh Trì, đoạn bắc qua Gia Lâm, hoặc vườn cải ven đê sông Đuống ở Bắc Ninh.

Thời gian hoa nở: Từ cuối tháng 11 tới tháng 1 hàng năm

Lệ phí vào vườn chụp ảnh từ 20.000 đồng mỗi người.





>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Vườn hoa cải_

----------


## nguyetnt

Địa điểm: Nằm cuối đường Tô Ngọc Vân, quận Tây Hồ. Đầm sen quế nằm sau Công viên nước hồ Tây là điểm đến nhộn nhịp mỗi khi mùa sen đến.

Thời gian hoa nở: Cuối tháng 6 đến tháng 8 hàng năm




Địa chỉ: Đường Tô Ngọc Vân, Tây Hồ, hà Nội

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Đầm Sen Hồ Tây_

----------


## nangmuadong

Thanks rất rất nhiều. Không biết giờ còn hoa không nhỉ? Đẹp quá. Nhất định phải đến những chỗ này.

----------


## nguyetnt

Nếu muốn lưu giữ lại nét đẹp trầm mặc, dịu dàng của Hà Nội thì khu vực phố cổ là điểm đến thích hợp nhất với bạn. Khung cảnh cây xanh ven hồ Hồ Kiếm, với cầu Thê Húc màu son, Tháp Rùa nổi bật giữa hộ sẽ tôn lên vẻ đẹp những chiếc váy dài thướt tha của cô dâu và bộ vest lịch lãm của chú rể. Còn khu bàn cờ với phố Hàng Mã luôn rực rỡ đèn lồng, Hàng Vải với những thanh tre, nứa tạo nên hình dáng độc đáo hay những khu phố nghề cũ cũng sẽ là phông nền đẹp mắt khi lên ảnh cưới.

Trang phục, trang điểm: Bạn có thể mặc váy cưới, hoặc áo dài, trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, tùy thuộc vào từng loại trang phục.

Thời điểm chụp đẹp: Những ngày nắng, khu vực hồ Hoàn Kiếm vào buổi sáng hoặc tối đều có vẻ đẹp riêng. Đối với khu phố cổ, bạn nên chụop vào buổi sáng vì phố nhỏ, nhà cửa san sát, nếu không có nắng sẽ bị tối ảnh.

----------


## nguyetnt

Nhiều cô dâu muốn chụp ảnh cưới trong trang phục áo dài truyền thống thì Văn Miếu - Quốc Tử Giám và Hoàng Thành sẽ là địa điểm thích hợp.

Trang phục, trang điểm: Áo dài truyền thống và trang điểm nhẹ nhàng, kiểu tóc đơn giản, có thể vấn tóc như các cô gái Hà Nội xưa.

Thời điểm chụp đẹp: Buổi gần trưa hoặc chiều, khi có ánh nắng mạnh vì Văn Miếu và Hoàng thành có khung cảnh khá tối hoặc nhiều cây.

----------


## nguyetnt

Bất cứ khi nào bạn dạo bước tới đường Kim Mã, đoạn gần khu Ngoại giao đoàn và phố Vạn Phúc, bạn đều có thể tìm được những góc đẹp để chụp ảnh. Mùa xuân, đoạn đường phủ đầy chồi non đỏ rực của những cây bằng lăng san sát. Mùa hè, thảm cỏ xanh mướt mát trở nên rực rỡ hơn trong nắng. Mùa thu, lá vàng rụng đầy con đường và ngay cả mùa đông, đường Kim Mã với hàng cây khẳng khiu cũng thu hút nhiều đôi cô dâu, chú rể.

Trang phục, trang điểm: Váy cưới, trang điểm tự nhiên, nên chuẩn bị kèm theo những phụ kiện như súng bắn bong bóng, chong chóng, bóng bay nhiều màu để làm nền cho cô dâu, chú rể.

Thời điểm chụp đẹp: Sáng sớm hoặc chiều muộn mùa hè và mùa thu với nắng không quá gay gắt.

----------


## nguyetnt

Chùa Kim Liên sẽ mang đến cho những bức ảnh của các đôi uyên ương vẻ cổ kính, còn khu biệt thự gần đó lại mang đến vẻ sang trọng, hiện đại.

Trang phục, trang điểm: Nếu chụp ảnh ở chùa Kim Liên, bạn nên chọn áo dài và kiểu trang điểm như các thiếu nữ Hà Nội xưa. Còn khu biệt thự Hồ Tây hiện đại sẽ phù hợp với trang phục áo cưới.

Thời điểm chụp đẹp: Chụp vào buổi hoàng hôn cũng là một ý tưởng hay.

----------

